# Bench Grinder



## BDKS (Dec 28, 2007)

I will need a bench grinder for sharpening purposes.  I would like to stay with sears brand.  How much of a benefit is variable speed?  Here are the two I am considering. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Craftsman 6 in. Bench Grinder with Lamp  $40
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921124000P?keyword=grinder





----------------------------------------------------------------------

Craftsman 6 in. Variable Speed Grinding Center  $70
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921154000P?keyword=grinder





Thanks

Bobby


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 28, 2007)

Bobby,
  As you are aware that everyone uses something different. If you are looking for a slow speed grinder or two speed then check this out for reference. I use this with the wolverine setup and it works for me, soon I will go into wet grinding.  I forgot to mention also that you would need to get a different stone or stones for the ones units that you listed.  Also check out out Amazon.com as they have great sales as a lot of people on here will attest to.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4605

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 28, 2007)

between the two, get the variable speed, so you can grind your turning tools...


----------



## BDKS (Dec 28, 2007)

Is 2000 rpm slow enough for using a buffing wheel on one side?

Thanks

Bobby


----------



## Daniel (Dec 28, 2007)

If you ever want to use the Wolverine system, It would not work with the variable speed one you have pictured. The base of the grinder cannot go under the wheel. If I was considering these two, I would go with the first one. Does sears have anything in the way of 8" grinders?


----------



## BDKS (Dec 28, 2007)

I do not know about the 8" variety. The online stock for the local store is limited. If it ever stops snowing I will make a trip to the store. Might checkout woodcraft also.

Bobby


----------



## DocRon (Dec 28, 2007)

Bobby. I own the Sears six inch with the variable speed. It works really well for me to keep the speed down when free-hand grinding. There is less chance for bluing up the steel with a heavy hand. I recently bought the PSI sharpening system, and had to cut some of the base off of the grinder and mount it on a block to get the jig under neath. No big deal, I used a cut-off wheel in a Dremel tool. Works perfectly, am very happy with the set up - still using a reduced speed. 
Ron


----------



## Fred (Dec 28, 2007)

Slower is usually better for sharpening. Get whatever fits your budget and table. A bigger wheel is also a plus. Water cooled is by far the way to go when sharpening. []


----------



## stevers (Dec 28, 2007)

Slow for  sharpening. 
I have a light and every time I turn the grinder on, the light blows out. Should probably put in a fan lamp or something. Have other light sources anyway.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2007)

Agree slow as possible for sharpening. Disagree with choice of 6". The smaller wheel makes too much of a hollow grind for our purposes. Also the 6" grinders are generally hobby shop quality. A decent grinder will be 8". Specialty sharpeners often have 10" wheels to reduce further the hollow grind effect. Do check out the 8" models that run 1750 rpm or slower.


----------



## DanD23 (Dec 29, 2007)

I had the variable speed grinding center. Even at 2000 rpm, it would heat the tools up very quickly. The 6" wheel also led to a hollow grind on the tools. The biggest issue though was the base. Unlike other grinders, this has a base that goes all the way under the grinding wheels that make it difficult or impossible to work with any commercial jig (like the Wolverine I got for Christmas). I ended up going out and getting the Jet Slow Speed 8" grinder at the local Woodcraft for about $95.  I am much happier with the grind I am getting after using it for about 10 minutes. The wider wheel makes it easier to get an even grind on my skew chisels. and I was able to grind a small 1/4" bowl gouge that was impossible to grind with out turning almost red on the Sears. 

The Sears did a great job mower blades and the like, and for rough grinding some files I turned into scrapers, but I was just not satisfied with the edges I could get on my finer chisels and turning tools. 

Just my $.02

Dan


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2007)

I have three types of grinders. 1. a slow speed wet grinder from HF that is not even a good fake at the tormek. basically free hand sharpening. 2. a 2-speed 8" Bench grinder that I only use in high speed (2000 rpm I think) with my wolverine sharpening system, (Jigs). and a real monster at 5730 rpm. I use the wet grinder for anything I am not familiar with sharpening, kitchen knives, or anything I do not have jigs for, The bench grinder is for all my turning tools, chisels etc. and I only use it if I have a jig that will hold the tool as it requires moving the tools edge quickly across the wheel. The Ultra High speed machine is a whole other animal. you actually have to shape the stone to the profile of the tools edge. then usually using a jig just tap the tool to the wheel. one tenth of a second sharpening literally. I use this one for repeatable very accurate grinding, like table saw blades. So what i have found, low speed = less accuracy but better ability to avoid mistakes.
high speed = precision and repeatability, but help is always needed in control of the tool to get this.
by the way I have less trouble with overheating the edge with the 5k+ machine than with the bench grinder. go figure that one.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 29, 2007)

My opinion, would to go with the one from Woodcraft.  The have two nice ones, one for $99 and one for $122

The $99 one has two "proper" sharpening wheels, not grinding wheels 60 & 120 grit, plus it's a 1750rpm grinder. Well suited for jig set ups.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4605






Now the more expensive one is nice because it has a 60 grit grinding wheel, and a 120 grit sharpening wheel. The other advantage is that it's a two speed grinder for 1750 & 3400 rpm.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4606





Now with that said, I do kind of like that $70.00 grinder that sears is selling and might pick one up myself just becasue of how close they are to me. You can buy a 6" sharpening wheel at Woodcraft for $20.00, but you will be stuck with a 6" grinder.  I use mostly skews and hand sharpen them 90% of the time, but what I need is a grinder for my metal lathe bits and this one looks like a nice choice.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 29, 2007)

I also agree with not buying the 6" go for the 8". Also purchase a diamond wheel dresser. My Woodcraft grinding wheels were a bit out of round and this will make quick work to true them up.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 29, 2007)

You know... Rockler has a Delta VS 8" grinder for $139.00 and might be a better choice than the Woodcraft one. with a 36 grit cutting wheel and a 60 grit sharpening wheel. I think that one might be the best choice of all. The down side, you only get one white wheel, but the plus side is you are not tempted to "abuse" the white wheels to grind a bolt or something.

EDIT: Or at Lowes for $125.10 [:I]  
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18287&filter=grinder%2E


----------



## BDKS (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I received a few emails in addition to the advice provided here.  I decided to eliminate the 6" models as suggested.

I ended up getting the following:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921193000P?keyword=grinder






Bobby


----------

